# help me!



## westie1997 (May 31, 2013)

i have gained 13pounds in the last month or so!!!!! i can't stop sneaking food... i can't fit in my dress and my prom is in a month!!!


----------



## LeeLee (Jun 1, 2013)

Don't panic!  It is possible to lose a good bit of that gain in a month.  

I'd suggest starting a food diary.  Plan all your meals.  Get all the 'bad' stuff that might present unbearable temptation out of the house.  Write down exactly what and how much you eat and drink, before it goes in your mouth.  Put a picture of THE DRESS on the fridge door.  

There will no doubt be lots more suggestions to come... all of us in the Weight Loss thread have been there!


----------



## Copepod (Jun 1, 2013)

Fron other post, I see that you're doing your GCSEs, so not entirely surprising that you're snacking more. However, try getting some lower calorie things to nibble eg carrot sticks, dry crackers etc. And get some outdoor exercise, walking, cycling etc - will be a good break from revision / exams, as well as spending some calories and being out in fresh air usually improves mood - and you'll look even better with a bit of tan on your face.


----------

